# Poor Beau has kennel cough now :(



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi everyone. My poor girl now has kennel cough. She was spayed 11 days ago. I posted on this recently and thank you everyone who advised me. Anyway on Friday morning, the day before Beau was due her stitches out, she started doing this awful choking sound like she was trying to get something out of her throat. I tried to see if there was anything stuck there but there didn't appear to be. She was her normal happy bouncy self and was eating normally. We were really looking forward to her stitches coming out as she has been climbing the walls and really missing chasing her ball!

By Friday night Beau was doing this coughing again and worse. Seemed to be much worse after laying down for a while. I sat up with her that night and ended up calling the emergency vet worried as she sounded like she was choking. To my dismay they said couldn't be sure without seeing her, but it sounded like kennel cough  We went to the vets first thing next day and the vet confirmed she had a cough. He reassured me that kennel cough is just like any cough in dogs really and said I shouldn't worry. He gave her anti inflammations and suggested Benelyn kids chesty cough med.

I know that was only yesterday, but I have done some reading up about it and everything I read suggests it should be treated with antibiotics. The vet said this was unnecessary unless it didn't shift itself...? I just want her better ASAP and wondered what peoples thoughts or experience is on this please..


My poor little girl! She's just got over her spaying and now this. Ironically she's hardly been near other dogs as we had to keep her as rested as possible after her op. Im actually wondering if she picked it up at the vets on the day of her spay, as the time scale adds up. 

I'd really appreciate any input on this one. Ps anyone who has seen my precious posts k ows I'm a worrier. I can't help this! Wish I didn't worry so much but desperately hope it doesn't last too long for her  She is actually fine in herself at the moment tho.

Thanks all x


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Oops! I meant 'previous' posts! But I probably do sound a bit precious too! "/


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there,
oh poor Beau, it is likely she picked it up at the vets...if there was another dog there being treated...it is a possibility...just like us. when we go to the dr. there are sick people there that we could pick something else up.
I have never had a dog of mine get kennel cough. so I am afraid I can't suggest anything. I hope she feels better soon


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - it's highly contagious and can be picked up by passing another dog in the street. Even if that dog isn't coughing, I think it can even be passed about on our clothing. 

It is vitally important that people keep their dogs in for the time specified by the vet - when they don't it spreads of course. There is a period of time when it is very infectious but no symptoms...

Not nice for the doggies, kennel cough, I think human cough medicine is fine, some others on here use it - I don't think you need the anti-biotics, but if you want them then just ask for them to prescribe them, if that would make you feel better about it. Sounds like you might have a sensible vet there, though.

Hope she feels better soon 
Ian


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you for your posts. Yes the vet did suggest the cough mixture and also an anti inflammatory which she has been having now for four days. She seems so lively and fine in her self it's such a shame she has picked this up. I know it's just one of those things! She didn't seem to cough much at all yesterday, but a fair bit today. Hopefully it will pass quickly for her. She is desperate to get out and run now her spat scar has healed beautifully! Poor Beau, she seems to have been unlucky lately!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wishing Beau a speedy recovery :hug:


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi 
as you know millie my 8 week old had kennel cough when we got her ,she was prescribed anti imflam and antibiotics we also bought some manuka honey £25  but that helped ,we couldnt give her benelyn . She has nearly stopped coughing now ,the vet said it could go on for 6 weeks . Now Ollie has it hes 2 1/2 the vet just said give him benelyn so we are and manuka honey ,It is distressing as its a deep choking sound ,just give her lots of tlc .i do feel for you but it will get better xxlynda


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope that Beau is feeling better soon . . . . Lucia sends her a big hug :hug:

Quite a couple of weeks between the spay and now the cough

But I would venture to say that Beau is a very lucky girl indeed to have someone like you Paula to take care of her when she is not well


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

Ah thank you Lucia for the hug  It's been just over a week and she didn't cough yesterday so fingers crossed its on the way out. I took advice on the Manila honey and she had that along with the children's benelyn-both of which she seemed to love! She certainly is well loved! I just wish I wasn't such a worrier. I guess it's all new as well as she's my first dog, so like with children everything is a worry! Thanks again all for the helpful advice


----------



## Pdot (Dec 31, 2011)

*manuka honey!!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Oh no the poor baby I hope she feels better soon
Big hugs x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Poor Beau, I hope she feels better soon


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sending Beau lots of <<<<<<<<get well>>>>>>>>> vibes :hug:


----------

